# Videos (you)



## Lyxen (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea I decided to bring this thread up again, cause I want to see Aden play like he promised in the last one... So any instrument is fun to hear, even better to watch. So post your phone videos/ concerts whatever.

[video=facebook;141627042567906]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=141627042567906&subj=100001618324831[/video]

lol don't criticize me for not knowing all of Layla I kinda picked it up by ear


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh right! I guess I'll record something once I replace my strings. :3
I snapped my last high e doing stupid noise experiments :c


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 18, 2011)

sometimes i enjoy playing without my high e string. i improvise and find new ways to get what i need, say a slide. though playing with 5 strings may look a bit strange on camera. i played a venue with 5 strings, missing d. i felt like a weirdo haha


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd love to, but the missing string (and therefore bridge tension) throws my trem out of calibration :c

I could lock my bridge but that's no fun :V


----------

